# Found baby pigeon Long Island



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Today, someone brought a feral pigeon squeeker into the animal hospital where I work. He's thin but looks ok otherwise. He is fully feathered. I'm working on getting him to eat and drink but he hasn't yet. I have no history as to why he was brought in, where the parents are, etc. 

I can take the bird and foster him, but how can I release him back to the wild if I don't know where he was found? I feed birds in my yard but there are no pigeons there. He would need to be with a flock, correct? Any ideas as to what I could do with him?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When you get to that point, you can do a soft release into a feral flock. He will need the flock to learn and for safety.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

The only flocks of pigeons I see around here hang around shopping centers or gas stations. There's one across the street from me but I can't get anywhere near the birds. Well, I can get close in my car sometimes. There's very little grass there, I sometimes see the birds foraging in the parking lot. Would the bird be releasable in a place like that?

The squeeker tasted water and is pecking at seeds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you know where it was found?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

No, I have no idea where he was found. I'll try some wildlife groups tomorrow. They might know of someone who can do a soft release of a pigeon in a safe area. Most wildlife rescues around here won't deal with pigeons though


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Sasha - you could also try sending a PM to Pigeon0446 - he's a member of of a Linderhurst group (WWW.LindenhurstHPC.COM) and may know of contacts in the area - or may know of someone that could take the little squeeker in. Worth a try anyway


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Sasha,

The Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan can do a soft release (www.wildbirdfund.com).


----------

